# Canyon Bay 18



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Never seen the 18 but as far as their bay boats go, i like em. They have huuuuge decks, gigantic livewells/release wells, nice fit and finish, good hardware etc


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

im bored here at work so I decided to do a little hunting myself.   what i came up with was basically the same result except i found an article by Captain Jason Prieto. In there he says that the 18 is supposed to be released in July but the article isn't dated so I don't know it is recent.

heres the article:

http://www.tampafishingoutfittersradio.com/canyon-bay-boats.html 

At the bottom theres a link to their site and also a number to call the company. Give them a call and ask for specs and other information you want. Im sure they'll be more than helpful.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is one for sale at old salt marine here in lakeland. Now for a little background info I know.

Canyan bay boats is actually now in lakeland, they moved here from palm city I think. I've been to there place during an inspection for work and have seen there boats about 3 years ago. 
Here is where the story gets interesting, one of the builders tells me they will be coming out with a small poling skiff very soon. Awsome I think, so I posted something telling guys about the possible new skinny water skiff (either posted it here, or on another forum I'm on).
Well I get an email from a guy from east cape (Kevin I think) asking me about the boat and the builder.......Basically one of the builders for Canyan bay used to work for east cape. Well the builder, right when he quit, actually stole a fresh plug from a new boat they were making and brought it with him to Canyan bay. The guy from east cape tells me they will be going after him......lawyers...... I say I can't be involved because of my job..........

Anyway I'm pretty sure they ended up sueing at some point which may be why you don't hardly see any of those models around.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alonzo(gettingitdone) had one of those skiffs when he was fishing for canyon bay when they brought out that skiff.
It wasn't long before they took it off their line.

He can probably tell you about the skiff.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It probably porpoised out of control


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

After "that guy" left ECC I believe he started another company called wingmaster boats. The starting line up of that company was a gladesmen prototype as I recall. That company didn't last long. Rumor has it that the canyon bay 18 is a wider version of the gladesmen but wasn't made as wide as the lostmen...


----------



## aharr24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow.  Did not realize it was such a loaded question, thanks for the info.

I did a little more recon last night and found a thread dated back from 2008 from Florida sportman forum, it is a little hard to follow but from the most part chronicles the "drama" asscoiated with Canyon Bay and ECC.  

Not intrested in bringing up ghosts fom the past but if you want to read more google: "new canyon bay duck boat styles"..  seems to be quite a saga.

My real question is now:  What do you think a fair price for the CB 18?  considering they are a discontinued line what value would you put on a brand new, never titled CB 18,   < $20,000 ??


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> My real question is now:  What do you think a fair price for the CB 18?  considering they are a discontinued line what value would you put on a brand new, never titled CB 18,   < $20,000 ??


Honestly, if it is a poling skiff that you are looking for, I think you could do some research and find some better options for less money than probably what is wanted for the Canyon Bay 18. I am in no way poo-poo-ing Canyon Bay....I think their bay boats are absoultely awesome....the poling skiff thing is just not their niche line. It was like Hell's Bay trying to build a bay boat.....just not their thing.

I have seen the Canyon Bay 18 and have known someone who has owned one. Needless to say, I was not as impressed with it as other skiffs, and the person I know who owned one....no longer has it. 

IMHO, I would be very cautious buying a skiff that is a discontinued model. You may have issues when it comes to any warranty work that may come about.

And, unless I am mistaken, Canyon Bay is no longer in Lakeland. They used to be near 92 and County Line Road but they are no longer there. Last I heard they moved their operation up in Northern Florida somewhere.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The place on 92 and county line was just a lot they were using for overflow storage. There actual factory is up on s frontage rd tucked back by the advanced auto parts warehouse. You would never know it is there unless you are looking for it.


----------



## joey7848 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I'm gonna resurrect this old post...there's one of these for sale right now in my area...an 09 for 14.5k. Anyone have any info on these? I went and took a ride in it today...hull looked similar to the ECC Fury but definitely not identical...the lines on the fury look much cleaner. Also, it did porpoise a bit but I couldn't tell if that was the boat or the guy driving not having it trimmed right. I called Canyon Bay and they seemed to not want to talk about this model at all. Any feedback on this boat would be appreciated.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I called Canyon Bay and they seemed to not want to talk about this model at all. Any feedback on this boat would be appreciated.


That should be all the info you need. If the builder doesn't want to talk about the boat and it's only a few years old......pass!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

^ this.... I ran one for a while. Rode well, a little wet and was loud on the pole due to aggressive chine.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> So I'm gonna resurrect this old post...there's one of these for sale right now in my area...an 09 for 14.5k.  Anyone have any info on these?  I went and took a ride in it today...hull looked similar to the ECC Fury but definitely not identical...the lines on the fury look much cleaner.  Also, it did porpoise a bit but I couldn't tell if that was the boat or the guy driving not having it trimmed right.  I called Canyon Bay and they seemed to not want to talk about this model at all.  Any feedback on this boat would be appreciated.


*I would never "test ride" a boat that I had any intention of buying, without actually "test driving" the boat! If the seller didn't offer and the manufacturer wouldn't give you info... RUN AWAY!*


----------



## joey7848 (Dec 11, 2012)

[/quote]I would never "test ride" a boat that I had any intention of buying, without actually "test driving" the boat! If the seller didn't offer and the manufacturer wouldn't give you info... RUN AWAY![/quote]

I was thrown off by that myself...all good points. Thanks for the help y'all.


----------

